# Brown Fuzzy Algae - help



## swat_75 (Dec 27, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I need help
I have a hightech planted tank with 350 Liters.
I m having a unknown brown algae, it looks like cotton.

Here is my setup

Tank specifications - 120x50x60
Lighting - 2x150w Mh or Hqi (4 hours) and 2x54 T5 (0 hours now)
CO2 - Pressurised
Filtration - Eheim 2080 and fluval 205
Fertilisation routine - I was doing Elos but i started EI today.

The algae are on the plantas and in the substrate.
The tank has 3 months old, i was with 2x150w (2 hours) and 2x54w(5 hours), but i incrised de mh and turned off the t5 too see if it was because of the t5 lamps. I dont know if it too much light....
The Mh bulb have 1 year old, can it be the cause?

Here are the photos:









































































Waiting for help


----------

